# Our Winter Jackets



## Maya (Dec 21, 2011)

At minus 25 celcius here in Ontario we wear our winter coats.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

It's -32 out here and the dogs are still loving it... for some reason they don't care about the cold at all. Even the Malinois wants to be outside.


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

That's a lovely toasty looking jacket!!! My Mastiff X would have Loved that - it don't et cold enough here to even consider putting a coat on my GSDs


----------



## Yoschi's_Pet_Human (Nov 13, 2012)

Burberry?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Looks like an old fashioned Baker Blanket with fleece lining!!!! Probably aging myself, but I had Bakers for my horses a LONG time ago!

Cute!


Lee


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

Maya said:


> At minus 25 celcius here in Ontario we wear our winter coats.


cute coat! Where in Ontario are you located?


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

wolfstraum said:


> Looks like an old fashioned Baker Blanket with fleece lining!!!! Probably aging myself, but I had Bakers for my horses a LONG time ago!
> 
> Cute!
> 
> ...


Nothing could beat a Baker!!!


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

My GSD Diesel who passed in November did not care how cold it was... We Use to live in Hamilton Ontario and even when it got freezing cold I tried putting a sweater on her and she wouldn't have it lol ... the other day it was -23 here in Nova Scotia with a windchill of -30 something and my poor GSD puppy ( 9 weeks old) had to stay inside because it was way too cold I tried to let her outside in the morning but it she just stayed huddled behind me poor thing guess she needed a jacket like that!


----------



## AJT (Jun 20, 2012)

Maya said:


> At minus 25 celcius here in Ontario we wear our winter coats.


Now if we can put a pipe by that puppy's mouth, he'll look like Sherlock Holmes! Or she...


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

looks so nice all dressed up


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Looks very cozy in that coat.


----------

